# Don't You Forget About Me by the Warp Kings



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

80s nostalgia!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty sure we won’t.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

The synth sounds more digital, and more cutting, vs the original with oberheims… nice change there. Also, love the ending with the guitar, a bit of an Edge-type percussive delay augmenting the synth… much more interesting than just fading out.

Well done!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Superbe !!! I thought we played a god version of this but nothing as good as this.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks marcos! It was a fun project to do.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This may seem like a bit of a backhanded compliment, but I really don't dig the song and much of the music that came out around the time it was released.

But, I think you guys did a hell of a good job on it, much better to my ear in fact than the original..


----------

